

Google Maps heatmap of GitHub repository stargazers - lest
https://github.com/rviscomi/red-dwarf

======
jlgreco
The data for the west coast is rather unexpected for me. Does anyone have any
insight into that? Maybe this is a case of my intuitive sense of the size of
NYC really not doing reality justice?

~~~
dmbass
Are you talking about the sample image in the readme? I don't think it says
what repository that data corresponds to. The guy is also New York based so it
might just be that his github social network is skewed to the right coast.

~~~
neeee
The image is from the live demo[1], which says it's from rviscomi/trunk8.

[1]<https://github.com/rviscomi/red-dwarf#about>

------
lazydon
Most interesting for me was that green patch on Iran. Didn’t expect it to be
that big. It's a mysterious country.

------
RivieraKid
This is off-topic, but Red Dwarf is also one of the best sitcoms. My nickname
is inspired by it :)

